# Depression after losing weight?



## S.S.BlackOrchid (Aug 31, 2008)

I was on meds (starting from teens) and became very overweight. after getting off the meds a couple years ago, I have been continuing to run, work out and avoud fatty foods, fast food and soda. I have gone from 215lbs to   150lbs.

It's hard to explain, because everyone is saying "wow, you lost so much weight" "are you going to lose  more?" I'm happy that I feel fit, but I feel depressed because  I have loose skin in places and I just feel ugly. I want to cover up (I wear a trench coat, even in the summer). I feel like i went from being a preteen to an old lady with no transition in between and my only option is to get plastic surgery and have scars everywhere. I feel like I'm past my prime and didn't even get to enjoy my prime. I want to just die.


----------



## reese20 (Aug 31, 2008)

I know how you feel I just recently lost 50 pounds myself and am still losing. Its weird when your body changes but at least you know ithas changed for the better!. you will live a longer healthier life because you lost those extra pounds . Congragulate yourself on your healthier lifestlye and live your life! so what if you have a few battle scars from weight loss?? Im sure your just as kickass as ever


----------



## abrody (Sep 1, 2008)

are you currently doing any weights? i know it wont help with 100% of the loose skin but creating muscle will help tighten your problem area and give it a toned appearance.

other than that, all i can say is that we are our own worst critics and i am POSITIVE that noone sees you the way you do. if anything, you should be applauded for maintaining such a healthy lifestyle. remember that there is nothing more beautiful than overall wellness and that's exactly how you should feel!


----------



## S.S.BlackOrchid (Sep 1, 2008)

Thanks so much for your replies, you guys are right.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *abrody* 

 
_are you currently doing any weights? i know it wont help with 100% of the loose skin but creating muscle will help tighten your problem area and give it a toned appearance._

 
Yes, I am. There's still a bit of loose skin (I had a bunch of fat in my inner thigh which I lost). I know it's silly, but I just picture some guy looking at it and going "eww."


----------



## Ms. Z (Sep 2, 2008)

Sorry that you are having such a tough time


----------



## snowflakelashes (Sep 21, 2008)

i  don't really have advice to offer, but just (thoughts of!) hugs and love, I know that I will need them desperately if I ever get my act together and lose the weight.  I think I can guess how you feel 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I just want to wrap you up in hugs...


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 21, 2008)

I really hate to hear that you feel that depressed...Nothing is worth your life. You will meet the perfect man and he will adore you regardless of your flaws...Because we all have them unless we are made of plastic. Just learn to love yourself and the right man will to. I have many flaws and I was ashamed to show my now husband when we first started dating..But he feel in love with me and just calls my little * such is life marks*..."The signs of a Woman".  They bother me far more than they bother him. 
But you should be so proud of yourself for loosing the weight...I just need to loose 20 lbs and I struggle..look how much you have lost and accomplished..so inspirational.
If you find a good surgeon your scars can be minimal...I hope you feel better and learn to really focus on your great qualities and what you have to offer others that come into your life. My g/f had gasric bypass and she had lots of loose skin...She had to have PS...but you know what I have seen her in bathing suits and shorts and her scars really are not where I notice them.. Big Big Hugss....My heart aches that you feel so sad and depressed. We all want to look beautiful...But beauty is in the eye of the beholder..If you feel beautiful inside it will reflect outward.


----------

